# irrigation ditches, research project.



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'm doing a research project on irrigation ditches and pipes that were used as system of watering lawns in residental neighborhoods in Colorado Springs from about the 1890's, and was abandoned sometime in the 1940's. 

I know similar systems are still in use today in Canon City and Gunnison Colorado and probably a bunch of other semi arid/arid cities. 

I'm really having trouble finding info on how these systems work/worked. 

Any replies would be appreciated...


----------

